# What next? CAI and Cat-back



## ndanza1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hey everyone
I have a 2017 Cruze that I put a K&N CAI and a Magnaflow catback exhaust on. I was wondering what I should do next to increase performance.

I know a lot of people recommend a tune but would that void warranty? Which tune is preferred?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Both Trifecta and BNR void your warranty...IF you get caught. You're certainly in a grey area there legally and unless they can prove your tune caused a failure, you probably would never have to worry about it. If you're worried about that though Trifecta is probably the better bet because they have a transparency mode to their tune that allows you to flash it back to stock if necessary. 

Besides a tune, not much else you can do other than pretty extreme mods like nitrous or methanol injection.


----------



## ndanza1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Okay thanks!


----------

